# What are you eating (and totally enjoying!)?



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

Have you stumbed on any wonderful new recipes lately? Something so healthy that it shouldn't taste so good, yet it does?

Love to hear about it! This could be fun!


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

I totally love the low carb muffin in a minute..it is so quick and easy and it helps to keep me "regular"..

the recipe for a plain one is this:
1/4 cup flax seed meal, 1 tsp splenda or 1 drop liquid splenda, 1/4 tsp baking powder, 1 tsp cinnamon, 1 tsp butter and 1 large egg.

mix the dry ingredients and then the butter and egg in a mug or small measuring cup, and then microwave at high for one minute and turn out onto a plate.

there are tons of changes you can make with these..i like to add 1 walnut chopped up and some ginger..also I have tucked an ounce of cream cheese into the batter before microwaving and it melts into the middle of the muffin.

another way i like is to serve them with whipped cream whipped with splenda..i use the liquid..but the granulated is good too. if i make the the whipped cream i don't put the cream cheese in the center..

some people make them with cocoa, or pumpkin, and some people leave out the splenda and cinnamon and make them savory with things like garlic, onion, sage..etc...you can then make them flat and use them for bread for a sandwich or you can even take them and slice like bread and make a grilled cheese.

some people make them with other low carb flours like almond meal and coconut flour (which they say tastes like angel food cake)


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Pumpkin Fluff

Make 1 small box of sugar free vanilla pudding, using 2 cups skim milk. Stir in 1 small (10 oz?) can of pumpkin, 2 teaspoons pumpkin pie spice (or I use about 1 tea cinnamon, 1/2 tea ginger, & 1/2 tea nutmeg). Mix well, then fold in 1 small container of fat free cool whip! It is heavenly!


----------



## debbydoo1966 (Jan 15, 2007)

Not yet. I'm just beginning this journey. I'm interested in what others may have found.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Homemade low fat granola with homemade greek yogurt!


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Alice, how do you make your granola?? Can you make it into bars? Low fat, but is it also low calorie?? I'm having a hard time finding a recipie that doesn't use a lot of honey or other sweetners. 

I love Chobani greek yogurt!!!

I made pumpkin custard the other day with vanilla almond milk - no sugar or other sweetner other than what's in the almond milk, but with eggs & spices similar to Tinker's post.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I posted the recipe on a thread by itself. :grin:

You can tweak it by reducing the sweetener, but it's going to effect the ability of the granola to brown. I'm going to make a small sample batch using agave syrup next!


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

i tried using sugar free pudding , even substituting almond milk, but it still had too many carbs in it..so I eliminated it and it really helpd me with my weight loss plan


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

I've been eating a lot of spinach! Pretty much anything I make I top off with raw spinach, and let it cook down for a few minutes. Tastes great and must be healthy (I know you can eat too much, so I don't eat it daily).


----------

